# filter/not to filter



## djcoop (Feb 28, 2006)

Who filters, who doesn't and the benefits of doing so. I just noticed on my chianti, little flecks of oak floating. I am sure that w/ racking, I will get rid of some of it. But, I would think w/o filtering you could never get rid of it all.


If you do filter, what do you use and how do you like it!?


DJ


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 28, 2006)

Put a muslin bag on the end of your racking hose and you will filter
out the oak, I use a mini jet filter and love it, it allows me to
bottle a little sooner, sorry I just can't wait, I don't have
winemakers patients yet.


----------



## djcoop (Feb 28, 2006)

look at that? hmmmm... can i get those from George??


i am sure one day i will buy a minijet. but not yet.................


----------



## masta (Feb 28, 2006)

Never filtered a kit wine kit yet and have done about 125...I would only consider it if I was entering a white wine into a competition.


Don't rush into bottling...minimum 3 weeks after fining is my normal target.


----------



## djcoop (Mar 1, 2006)

Masta-


What about little oak floaties in your wine?? How do you deal with that?


Tks- DJ


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2006)

lots of racking will do it. They fall down to the bottom eventually.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 1, 2006)

djcoop said:


> Masta-
> 
> 
> What about little oak floaties in your wine?? How do you deal with that?
> ...




Martina's right, of course,



but I was thinking that you could also clench your teeth when you drink your wine and let them get caught there!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2006)

that's a "fine tooth comb?"


----------



## djcoop (Mar 1, 2006)

got it! rack, rack, rack again...............


and use the racking cane this time.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are two how-to's about filtering. It's basically up to you. Personally, I like to filter whites/lighter wines, and not the reds. I have, however, been known to filter the reds now and then too, but it's really not necessary.


The Mini-Jet
 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1 019&amp;PN=2[/url]


The Gravity-Filter
 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=9 29&amp;PN=2[/url]


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2006)

Any floaties should sink to the bottom after you stabilize and add fining agent then let it settle until crystal clear.


I don't see the need or point of racking your kit wine more than twice depending on the kit if you don't count the initial "primary to secondary". I personally call this a transfer since you want to move all of the liquid and leave most of the gross lees behind so a small amount of lees getting into the secondary is no biggie.


The Island Mist for example is one transfer/siphoning from the primary to secondary after 5-7 days and then a racking off the lees to another container before bottling.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 15, 2006)

I filter all of my wines. White and Red. It isn't really needed for the reds but it is just a personal preference. I use a Mini-Jet. I started filtering after I found sediment in my very first kit plus a little CO2. I now filter all wines for this reason. Plus hey, I have the filter machine so I might as well use it. It was given to me. Would i of bought one? Probably so. I am more than pleased with the results and it gives me a sense of security.


There are many that don't as there are many that do. (as you can see)It is all personal preference. Is it required? No, not at all. Good racking skills and patients will produce a clear wine. My last kit I just "attempted" to bottle (see Corker post) was crystal clear from an extra racking. I still filtered it for "security" purposes and I am talking about my sanity in wine making.


Smurfe


----------



## pkcook (Mar 15, 2006)

Smurfe,


I'd love to have folks give me a mini-jet!



You have some wonderful friends or family



. 


I just a bought a gravity filter and will use it on my cranberry wine. Debating on the concord, raspberry, and blackberry. I'm excited about using it, as I didn't like looking at the very small "floaties" in my last peach wine. The wine is "great", but the clearity detracts from that. I want the whole package



.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 15, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Smurfe,
> 
> 
> I'd love to have folks give me a mini-jet!
> ...




Naw, just a local guy that was getting out of it. Told me I could have what ever I wanted that he had, So I took it all.



He didn't have much left. Someone else had took all his carboys and primary's and his crusher (man, I wish I could of got that). They didn't take everything though. I got a Mini Jet (used once!), a couple Vintners Reservekits, some cleaners, brush's, a few hundred cleaned and de-labeled bottles and some other odds and ends. Was nice of him. I tried to pay for it but all he asked was for a few bottles of wine. 


Smurfe


----------



## pkcook (Mar 16, 2006)

Not a bad deal



. All the small stuff adds up, and to get a once used mini-jet for free! WOW. I'd give him the whole kit



. 


I'm trying to imagine the time it would take to clean and delabel 100 bottles



. That alone was worth a mint.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 16, 2006)

pkcook said:


> Not a bad deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me to, I got at least 500 from him, probably more. Heck, I have over 100 of those Burgundy bottles that are cursing my corker. I probably have 200 Bordeaux bottles and TONS of those brown Hock bottles.I had my wifes Nissan Xterra totally packed with just enough room for me to fit in the drivers seat. I had the roof rack packed as well. I had at least 50 cases in there. 


The sad thing is my next thing I need to buy is SOME BOTTLES LOL. I need some 187 ml bottles to bottle the 5 gallon batch of Mead I have going. Last time I bottled it in regular 750 ml bottles and that stuff is so sweet, a small bottle will do. I don't drink it but everyone else loves it but did say it needed to be in smaller bottles.


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------

